# replacing or repairing a window screen



## jacobc (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello,

I have a hole in a window screen, and bugs are flying in. The window is ~27x22 inches, pretty standard size. The screen is a wire mesh, I don't know what material. The hole isn't very big, like 1 square inch.

Is this easy to repair, or is it better to replace the screen? For repairing, what materials and tools would I need, and how would I do it? If I were to replace the screen, is that easier than fixing? What's a good price for a screen of this size, e.g. from Home Depot or Lowes?

Thanks a lot,
Jacob


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2016)

you can buy patches for metal screens. it's nothing more than a small square of the same material and you weave in the loose ends to hold it in place. Or you can buy nylon screens at HD and a package of splining material. You will also need a splining tool. It's not very hard to replace the whole screen.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 16, 2016)

They now have some kind of adhesive or iron on patches. Saw them on Shark Tank TV show.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2016)

I've seen some in person. They're not very attractive, and the adhesive has very little to stick to (because they attach to a screen with lots of little tiny holes in it).


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 16, 2016)

I have never done it but I bet a guy with time on his hands could take a needle and heavy black thread and weave in a new patch. 

Haha I had to look. Google is so easy. 

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-patch-a-screen.html

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2gnX0Cnt-g[/ame]


----------



## crokadilekyle (Sep 11, 2016)

This is the easiest and best way to replace a window screen.  The stick on/iron on patches look terrible and fail over time anyway.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-2KJzZOMlM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-2KJzZOMlM[/ame]


----------

